# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  БТТ в масштабе 1/72 ОКБ Григоров и не только

## Владимир 34

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане.
Любителям 72 - го масштаба будет интересно посмотреть на фото в процессе сборки, с использованием афтемаркета от ОКБ Григоров
ИС-2
Pz.VI Tiger I
Т-34
КВ-Т базе КВ-85
В работе использована ходовая часть от ОКБ Григоров. Масштаб 1/72.
Больше обзоров здесь https://vk.com/okbmodels, https://vk.com/id231516986
и здесь MAX Models

----------


## An-Z

Травло на ранний "Тигр" тоже "григоровское"?

----------


## Владимир 34

Нет, травло от другого производителя.
ОКБ Григоров траки и катки из смолы.

----------


## Владимир 34

Дорогие, друзья, рад сообщить, что ОКБ Григоров продолжает линейку афтемаркета в масштабе 1/48 
На сегодняшний момент в ассортименте:
S48001 Опорные катки Т-34, Starfish послевоенные Wheels for T-34, Starfish
S48002 Траки для семейства танков M4 тип T54E2 Tracks for M4 family, T54E2
S48008 Опорные катки Т-34 литые ранние с перфорированным бандажом (half spider) Wheels for T-34, cast, early, bandage with pattern and 40 apertures(half spider)
S48010 Опорные катки Т-34 литые с усиленным оребрением (spider) Wheels for T-34, cast, late with reinforcement rings around the holes (spider)
S48014 Траки для танков семейств Pz.III/ Pz/IV и машин на их шассии широкие, тип Ostketten Tracks for Pz.III/IV , Ostketten
S48017 Траки для танка Т-34 "зимние" тип 1. Winter tracks for T-34, type 1
S48018 Траки для танка Т-34 "зимние" тип 2. Winter tracks for T-34, type 2

Более подробно здесь: MAKSSHOP

----------


## Владимир 34

Дорогие, друзья, рад сообщить, что ОКБ Григоров продолжает линейку афтемаркета в масштабе 1/48 
Новинки:
S48019 Траки для танка Т-34 "зимние" тип 3. Winter tracks for T-34, type 3
S48020 Траки для танка Т-34 "зимние" тип 4. Winter tracks for T-34, type 4
S48025 Траки для семейства танков M4, T56 с уширителями тип 1 Tracks for M4 family, T56 with extended end connectors type 1
Более подробно здесь: MAKSSHOP

----------


## Владимир 34

Новости от ОКБ Григоров: вышли в свет новинки в 72-м масштабе

S72161 Ленивцы для танка Т-64 ранние (14 шт.) 
S72162 Катки для танка T-54/55/62, cast(spider)
S72157 Траки для танков Tiger II,Jagtiger,Panther II,E50,E75,Lowe, Kgs26/800/300
S72179 Траки для танка Tiger II,Jagtiger,E50,E75,Lowe, Kgs24/800/300 тип 1
S72180 Траки для танка Tiger II,Jagtiger,E50,E75,Lowe, Kgs24/800/300 тип 2 
S72192 Катки для танка Т-72 ранние 
S72193 Катки для танка Т-72 поздние / Т-90 ранние 
S72194 Катки для танка Т-90 поздние

Подробнее здесь: Новости от ОКБ Григоров

----------


## Владимир 34

Галерея
V72034	Советский гусеничный транспортер-тягач ГТ-С ( ГАЗ-47)   Soviet Amphibious Cargo Carrier GT-S
производитель: ОКБ Григоров
масштаб: 1/72
автор: Сергей Голиков (размещено с разрешения автора работы)

----------


## Владимир 34

Обзор
V72034	Советский гусеничный транспортер-тягач ГТ-С ( ГАЗ-47) Soviet Amphibious Cargo Carrier GT-S 
производитель: ОКБ Григоров 
масштаб: 1/72 

Подробнее здесь:
http://maxmodels72.ru/

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинки от *ARMADA – HUNOR*
Смола, масштаб 1/72

Более подробно здесь: http://maxmodels72.ru/

E72081 BTT-1 ARV
E72094 FAHRSCULEPANZER T-55
E72132 IFA L60 Stabskontainer Resin kit w. PE set
E72201 TYPE-653 ARV 
E72202 TYPE-80 AA TANK
N72002 M113 C&R APC HOLLAND Resin kit w. PE set
M72196 MAXX PRO w. Spark Mine Roller (2 part.)
M72197 MAXX PRO w. MINE ROLLER & DETECTOR (3 part.)
M72214 M923 "Big Foot" ARMOURED GUN TRUCK w. SPARK Mine Roller Resin kit w. PE set
M72231 FMTV with Armoured Cab TRACTOR
M72232 FMTV with Armoured Cab 6x6
M72233 FMTV with Armoured Cab 4x4 Tanker
M72235 M1083 FMTV Armoured Cab Resin kit w. PE sets
M72237 FMTV Armoured Cab Tractor Resin kit w. PE sets
72051 BUDAPEST TRAM

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинки от ARMADA – HUNOR продолжение
Смола, масштаб 1/72

Более подробно здесь: http://maxmodels72.ru/

E72020 ZIL-131 with SA-2 Missile and Trailer
E72059 RM-70 MLRS on TATRA 813 Armoured Cab
N72076 MB U 1300
N72077 MB U 1300 w. CANVAS
N72078 MB U 1300 w. ARMOURED CAB
N72079 MB U 1300 AMBULANCE
N72080 MB U 1300 FIRE TRUCK
M72041 M1078 LTAS CAB
M72042 M1078 LTAS CAB w. CANVAS
M72046 M1083 FMTV LTAS CAB
M72048 M1083 FMTV LTAS w. SHElTER
M72049 M1090 FMTV LTAS Dump Truck
M72050 M1088 FMTV LTAS TRACTOR
M72051 KZKT-7428 TRACTOR
M72212 M923 US 5ton TANKER TRUCK
M72224 M1078 2,5ton LMTV Mobile GAS Station
M72234 Armoured Cab LMTW Mobile GAS Station kit PE sets
72018   40M NIMRÓD AA TANK
72019   42M LEHEL Ambulance Tank
72045   Hungarian version OPEL BLITZ (Civil version in the Army)

----------


## Владимир 34

Уважаемые коллеги, позвольте представить небольшой обзор продуктов от *ОКБ Григоров: колеса для автомобиля Vomag*. Масштаб 1/72.

Как известно Григоров выпускает 4 набора на эту тему:
Из них 2 набора с шинами из мягкой резиносмолы.
S72135 Колеса для автомобиля Vomag 7 or 660, тип 1 Wheels for Vomag 7 or 660, type 1
S72136 Колеса для автомобиля Vomag 7 or 660, тип 2 Wheels for Vomag 7 or 660, type 2

И 2 набора из твердой смолы.
S72177 Колеса для автомобиля Vomag 7 or 660 тип 1 Wheels for Vomag 7 or 660, type 1 hard
S72178 Колеса для автомобиля Vomag 7 or 660 тип 2 Wheels for Vomag 7 or 660, type 2 hard

Наборы отличаются друг от друга рельефом протектора.
В целом наборы производят приятное впечатление, литье чистое, без дефектов (утяжин, пузырей, недоливов). Протектор пролит четко по всему диаметру. Очевидно питатель подводился изнутри покрышки. Внутри покрышек есть небольшой облой, но это легко удаляется. В любом случае внутренний край покрышки будет закрыт краем диска.
Рекомендую для постройки модели высокой степени копийности.

----------


## Владимир 34

Здравствуйте, коллеги, представляю обзор продуктов от *ОКБ Григоров для моделей танков: Tiger II, Jagtiger, Panther II, E50, E75, Lowe* в 1/72 масштабе.
Как мы знаем Григоров выпускает 4 вида траков:

S72156 Tracks for Tiger II,Jagtiger,Panther II,E50,E75,Lowe, Kgs73/800/152
S72157 Tracks for Tiger II,Jagtiger,Panther II,E50,E75,Lowe, Kgs26/800/300
S72179 Tracks for Tiger II,Jagtiger,E50,E75,Lowe, Kgs24/800/300 type 1
S72180 Tracks for Tiger II,Jagtiger,E50,E75,Lowe, Kgs24/800/300 type 2

И 4 вида ведущих звездочек

S72152 Sprockets for Tiger II,Jagtiger,Panther II,E50,E75,Lowe, 18 tooth type 1
S72153 Sprockets for Tiger II,Jagtiger,Panther II,E50,E75,Lowe, 18 tooth type 2
S72154 Sprockets for Tiger II,Jagtiger,Panther II,E50,E75,Lowe, 9 tooth type 1
S72155 Sprockets for Tiger II,Jagtiger,Panther II,E50,E75,Lowe, 9 tooth type 2

Очевидно, нужно хорошо знать матчасть, чтобы понимать на какой танк какие траки и ведущие колеса ставить.
Наборы могут подойти для моделей от Dragon, Modelcollect, Armory.
На фото пример использования наборов в процессе сборки Е-75 от Modelcollect, Lowe от Armory. Очевидно значительное отличие от родных деталей, которые лежат в моделях.

Перед тем, как сгибать траки некоторые мастера рекомендуют их предварительно нагреть в горячей воде или феном.

Как всегда у ОКБ Григоров продукция отлита из высококачественной дорогой смолы, которая позволяет успешно работать и сгибать траки.
Рекомендую для продвинутых моделистов.

Благодарю Андрея Игнатенко и Сергея Голикова за фото и помощь.

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинка от ОКБ Григоров 
V72048 Soviet Heavy Tank IS-6 mod. 1944 NEWS from OKB Grigorov

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинка от АСЕ:
72541 T-60 Soviet Light Tank GAZ production (model 1942)
Масштаб 1/72
Подробнее здесь: Ace Model

----------


## Владимир 34

•	Новинка от BALATON

BM7259   Автомобиль   „Mad HET” post-apocalyptic truck


BM3547   Автомобиль   Robur LO 2002 truck


BM3549   Самосвал Урал конверсионный набор для модели Trumpeter     Dump truck conversion set for Trumpeter Ural kit

----------


## Владимир 34

•	Новинка от АСЕ

72425    Британский танк Centurion Mk.3

----------


## Владимир 34

ОКБ Григоров новинки
Масштаб 1/72

S72236	Tracks for Toldi


S72237	Tracks for M1 Abrams, T156


S72238	Tracks for M1 Abrams, T158


S72239	Tracks for M1 Abrams, T158L

----------


## Владимир 34

•	ОКБ Григоров новинки 

V72051	Американский легкий танк  ASTRON X-Weapon     USA Light Tank ASTRON X-Weapon




S72241	Катки для танка M1 Abrams                Wheels for M1 Abrams

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинка от АСЕ
72166	   BTR-70 (late) Soviet APC
Масштаб 1/72, пластик

----------


## Владимир 34

Новости от ОКБ Григоров

S72205 Tracks for BMP 1/2 , early 
 

S72240 Tracks for M1 Abrams, T158 with ice cleats 
   

S72242 Tracks for Sd.Kfz.251 and Sd.Kfz.11, type 1 


S72244 Sprockets for Tiger I, type 1 (8 per set) 


S72247 Tracks for Armata Universal Combat Platform 
 

S72248 Tracks for M26 Pershing, T80E1 


S72249 Tracks for M26 Pershing, T81 


S72250 Tracks for Е-100 
  

S72251 Tracks for M13/40 
 

S72253 Sprockets for Pz.III, early without hub cap (8 per set) 
 

S72256 Wheels for Leopard 1 


S72257 Tracks for Leopard 1, early 


S72258 Wheels for Leopard 2 
   

S72259 Tracks for Leopard 2 
   

S72261 Tracks for Armata Universal Combat Platform, with rubber pads

----------


## Владимир 34

Alexminiatures продолжает радовать любителей 72-го масштаба 
AMinA116 Авиадесантный армейский вездеход 4*4 Airborne army rover 4*4
Масштаб 1/72, смола.

----------


## Владимир 34

Чешская фирма H—modells продолжает развивать тему машин на базе БМП 

JK72008 BMP-1 (full kit, with etching) 





JK72009 BMP Svatava (full kit, with etching) 







JK72010 BMP LOS (full kit, with etching)

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем новинку от компании АСЕ в 72-м масштабе 
ACE72451 U1300L 4x4 Krankenwagen Ambulance

----------


## Владимир 34

Alexminiatures продолжает радовать любителей 72-го масштаба 
AMinA109 152 мм. пушка 2А36 "Гиацинт-Б" 152 mm. long-range gun 2A36
Масштаб 1/72, смола.

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем очередные новинки в 72-м масштабе от Сергея Голикова 
GP#068 Сварная башня Т-34/76 СТЗ мод. 1942 ранняя Stalingrad tractor plant 
GP#069 Сварная башня Т-34/76 СТЗ мод. 1942 поздняя Stalingrad tractor plant 
GP#070 Сварная башня Т-34/76 завод №183 Харьков мод. 1941 поздняя T-34/76 welded turret 183 factory mod. 1941 (autumn) 
GP#071 Башня ОТ-34/85 завод №112 мод.1946 OT-34/85 turret Red Sormovo factory prod. mod. 1946

----------


## Владимир 34

Snake Model продолжает радовать новым колесами в 72-м масштабе. 
В том числе, для недавней новинки от АСЕ модели бронеавтомобиля Тигр выпущены колеса с двумя разными вариантами ступиц. 
SMCM006 Набор колес Омскшин ИН-142Б-1 Набор колес для ЗИЛ-130 1/72 for ZIL-130 
SMCM007A Набор колес КИ-115ФМ тип ступицы А для автомобиля ГАЗ ТИГР 1/72 wheels for ACE72177 STS "Tiger" 
SMCM007В Набор колес КИ-115ФМ тип ступицы Б для автомобиля ГАЗ ТИГР 1/72 wheels for ACE72177 STS "Tiger"

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем очередные башни для модели танка Т-34 в 72-м масштабе от Сергея Голикова. Башни подходят к моделям от Звезды. 
GP#070 Сварная башня Т-34/76 завод №183 Харьков мод. 1941 поздняя 
GP#071 Башня ОТ-34/85 завод №112 мод.1946

----------


## Владимир 34

Компания ARMORY продолжает радовать новинками в 72-м масштабе.

AR72406-R 1/72 Russian Modern 4x4 Military Cargo Truck mod.4350 
LIMITED EDITION 
AR M72304b 1/72 VZ-20-350 Soviet modern airfield air tanker 
AR M72305b 1/72 AKZS-75M-131-P soviet airfield oxygen tanker

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем новинки от компании АСЕ в 72-м масштабе
ACE72572 F-22 76,2mm Soviet AT Gun 
ACE72578 Einheits-Diesel 2,5t 6x6 Lastkraftwagen (LKW)

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем новую модель от Zebrano
ZebZ72007 Советский полноприводный автомобиль ГАЗ-64
Модель выполнена полностью из смолы. Масштаб 1/72.

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем новинку от ZZ exclusiv models 
ZZ72022 PRV-16 
Масштаб 1/72. Смола.

----------


## Владимир 34

ОКБ Григоров представляет новинки в 72 – м масштабе.
OKBV72076 German Light Tank VK.1602 
OKBV72077 German Light Tank Pz.Kpfw.38 mit 7.5 cm KwK 40 (L/48) 
OKBB72019 Turret for T-34-76 mod. 1941, welded 
OKBB72020 Turret for Pz.IV, Ausf.F

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем очередные новинки от Alexminiatures
AMinA101 The self-propelled guns crew 
AMinA106 БАЗ-69531 многоцелевой тягач BAZ-69531 multi-purpose tractor 
AMinA117 Авиадесантная РСЗО 9П125 Airborne MLRS 9P125 
AMinA119 Авиадесантный армейский вездеход 4х4 (открытый) Airborne Army Rover 4x4 
Масштаб 1/72, смола

----------


## Rutunda

> Представляем очередные новинки от Alexminiatures
> AMinA101 The self-propelled guns crew 
> AMinA106 БАЗ-69531 многоцелевой тягач BAZ-69531 multi-purpose tractor 
> AMinA117 Авиадесантная РСЗО 9П125 Airborne MLRS 9P125 
> AMinA119 Авиадесантный армейский вездеход 4х4 (открытый) Airborne Army Rover 4x4 
> Масштаб 1/72, смола


А чего он такой кривой? Я видел на коробке человека в 72м в КАД делавшего- там машина намного копийнее и лучше смотрится

----------


## Red307

Не можете передать товарищу Григорову, что мы ждём от него Бук в любой модификации.

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем новую модель от Zebrano в 72-м масштабе
ZebSEA034 Тяжелая САУ С-59

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем очередные новинки от UM, UMT: 
UMT684 Armored locomotive of the armored train "Kozma Minin" 
UM486 Panzer 38 (t) mit 7.5 cm KwK 40L/48 
UM273 Tank Panzer III Ausf M with protective screen 
UM239 BT-7Mtank

----------


## MAX

Если позволите, хочу показать здесь как у меня получилась модель от Alexminiatures ГАЗ-66 в 72-ом масштабе. Не сочтите за рекламу. Модель очень понравилась, хоть пришлось и повозиться с ней.

----------


## Владимир 34

Компания Zebrano радует очередной моделью в 72-м масштабе
ZebZ72121 Российская боевая машина десанта БМД-4

----------


## Владимир 34

Чешская фирма H-modells продолжает развивать тему машин на базе БМП.
Модели выполнены из смолы. Масштаб 1/72

JK72014 DTP-90M armored repair vehicle (full kit, with etching) 





JK72015 OT-90M1 armored personnel carrier (full kit, with etching) 





JK72016 Bečva R-5M1p command and control vehicle (full kit, with etching)

----------


## MAX

А так получился БТР-97 «Выстрел» от AlexMiniatures в 72-ом масштабе.

----------


## Владимир 34

Уважаемые коллеги, представляем вам новинки от Miniworld в 72-м масштабе
MiniWА7250c ДТ-29 пулемёт (ранний) на турели П-40 (СССР) 
MiniWА7250d ДТ-29 пулемёт (поздний) на турели П-40 (СССР)

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем новинку от ZZ exclusiv models в 72-м масштабе
ZZ72023 8T210 crane

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем очередные новинки в 72-м масштабе от UM
UM237 BT-7 tank mod.1935 with the P-40 
UM289 Sturmgeschutz Flammenwerfer 
UM481 PM-1/I flame-throwing tank on the "Hetzer"  
UM488 Sturmgeschutz 38(t)

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем очередные новинки в 72-м масштабе от Сергея Голикова
GP#077 Panzerbefehlswagen Panther D Курск 1943, конверсионный набор
GP#078 Т-34/76 топливные баки мод. 1940 тип А, и сдвоенные баки на крылья
GP#079 Т-34/76 топливные баки мод. 1940 тип Б, и сдвоенные баки на крылья

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем очередные новинки в 72-м масштабе от Snake Model
SMCm009 Дистанционно - управляемый пулеметный модуль "Арбалет - ДМ"
SMCm010 Советский среднетоннажный самосвал ЗИЛ - ММЗ - 4502 (конверсионный набор)

----------


## Владимир 34

Компания Alexminiatures радует всех любителей 72-го масштаба очередными новинками
AMinA114 Автомобиль "Скорая помощь" Ambulance car 
AMinA118 Командно-штабная машина Р-142Н Command vehicle-radio station R-142N
AMinA130 Танковый пулемет ДШКМ-т tank machine gun DShKM-t (ЛИТЬЕ ИЗ ЛАТУНИ !!! МЕТАЛЛ !!! )

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем новинку от ZZ exclusiv models
ZZ72024 Crane Bleichert Studebaker conversion set

----------


## Владимир 34

Уважаемые коллеги, представляем вашему вниманию долгожданную новинку от Garbuz models
GM 72-01 MAZ-200
Масштаб 1/72

----------


## Владимир 34

Компания АСЕ радует новинкой в 72 масштабе 
ACE72551 Super Snipe Station Wagon (Woodie)

----------


## Владимир 34

Компания BALATON выпустила новинку в 72-м масштабе
BM7256 Robur LO 2002 ambulance

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем очередную новинку от Alexminiatures
AMinA115 БАЗ 5921 ТРК "Точка - У" 9К79 BAZ 5921 SS-21B SCARAB-B
Масштаб 1/72, материал - смола.

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем очередные новинки от UM и UMT 
UM283 Sturmgeschutz 40 Ausf.G late 
UM466 Multiple Gun Motor Carriage T52
UM544 Tank Panzer IV Ausf F1 
UMT685 Armored train of type OB-3 "Soviet Armenia" (#2, the 62-nd ODBP - base version)

----------


## Владимир 34

Уважаемые коллеги, представляем вашему вниманию последние новинки от ОКБ Григорова в 72 масштабе:
OKBV72078 British Nuffield Assault Tank A.T.9
OKBV72079 German Medium Tank Pz.IV Ausf.J, 9./B.W. development 
OKBV72080 German Heavy Tank VK.3001(P) 
OKBV72081 Soviet Self Propelled Anti-Tank Gun Su-101/102, late configuration 
OKBV72082 German Self Propelled Anti-Tank Gun Panzer IV lang (E)

----------


## Владимир 34

Уважаемые коллеги, представляем вашему вниманию новинки в 72-м масштабе от компании ARMADA 
AME72148 ROBUR LO1800 Light Truck
AME72149 ROBUR LO 2002 Light Truck 
AME72150 ROBUR LO1800 Light Truck w. CANVAS 
AME72151 ROBUR LO 2002 Light Truck w. CANVAS 
AME72152 ROBUR LO 2002 KOFFERFAHRZEUG 
AME72153 ROBUR LO 1800 KOFFERFAHRZEUG 
AME72154 ROBUR LO 2002 LAUTSPRECHER RKW 
AME72157 ROBUR LO 2002 with Schmetterlingkoffer 
AME72158 ROBUR LO 2002 with LAK-1 
AME72159 ROBUR LO 2002 with FALTKOFFER 
AME72160 ROBUR LO 2002 with STABSKOFFER OPEN 
AMN72041 HUMBER PIG Mk.I. 
AMN72042 HUMBER PIG Mk.II. 
AMN72043 HUMBER "FLYING" PIG 
AMN72045 HUMBER HORNET Anti Tank Missile Launcher 
AMN72101 M915A1 AM GENERAL Tractor 
AMN72102 M916A1 AM GENERAL Tractor 
AMM72102 M915 6X4 AM GENERAL Tractor with OFF-ROAD WHEELS 
AMM72103 M915 6X4 AM GENERAL Tractor with ARMOURED CAB 
AMM72104 M916 6X6 AM GENERAL Tractor with OFF-ROAD WHEELS 
AMM72105 M916 6X6 AM GENERAL Tractor with ARMOURED CAB  
Материал – смола.

----------


## Владимир 34

Григоров представил свои последние новинки в 72 масштабе
OKBV72083 Soviet Heavy Tank KV-4, Kreslavsky’s proposal
OKBV72084 German Self Propelled Anti-Tank Gun Pz.IV mit 7.5 cm Stu.G.40

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем очередные новинки в 72-м масштабе от Сергея Голикова
GP#082 Литая башня Т-34/76 с Л-11 выпуска начала 1941 тип А T-34/76 cast turret L-11 gun 1941 type A 
GP#083 Литая башня Т-34/76 с Л-11 выпуска начала 1941 тип Б T-34/76 cast turret L-11 gun 1941 type B

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем очередные новинки в 72-м масштабе от Snake Model
SMM-72001 Операторы ЧВК США (2005-2010)
SM72010 П-390ПМ на шасси армейского грузовика 4350
SMCm010 Советский среднетоннажный самосвал ЗИЛ - ММЗ - 4502 (конверсионный набор).

----------


## Владимир 34

Компания Alexminiatures радует всех любителей 72-го масштаба очередными новинками
AMinA87 Восточные лучники в составе легиона Eastern Archers
AMinA88 Старшие офицеры легиона Senior Officers of the Legions 
AMinA132 Смена караулов в римском лагере Changing of the guards in the Roman camp 
AMinA128 Боевая машина 9А33Б зенитно-ракетного комплекса "ОСА" на шасси БАЗ 5937 SA-8 Gecko
Как всегда, продукция высочайшего качества.

----------


## Владимир 34

Григоров продолжает радовать любителей БТТ 1/72
OKBV72085 Soviet Light Tank T-50, with simplified turret 
OKBV72086 German Medium Tank VK.3002 (DB) with suspension type II

----------


## Владимир 34

Представляем очередную новинку в 72-м масштабе от Snake Model
SM72009 Гусеничный трелевочный трактор ТДТ-55А crawler skidding tractor TDT-55A

----------


## Владимир 34

Уникальные, редкие модели из смолы в 72-м масштабе
SM72011 Совесткий Средний артсамоход "Уралмаш-1" 
SM72012 Советский одноковшовый экскаватор ЭО3323А
Литье высочайшего качества.

----------


## Владимир 34

Уважаемые коллеги, компания Alexminiatures выпустила очередные новинки в 72-м масштабе
AMinA120 Маслозаправщик МЗ 66 
AMinA122 Армейский вездеход 4х4 с КУНГом 
AMinA123 Бензозапрввщик ТЗ-2 -66 Д 
AMinA124 Заправщик специальными жидкостями ЗСЖ-66

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинка от компании АСЕ 
ACE72448 AMX VCI French APC
Масштаб 1/72

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинки от UM и UMT
UM277 Sturmgeschutz III Ausf C  
UM495 Strv m/41 SII Shwedish tank  
UM547 Tank Panzer IV Ausf H 
UMT688 Armored locomotive of type "PR-35"
Масштаб 1/72

----------


## Владимир 34

Уважаемые коллеги, представляем вашему вниманию очередные новинки от ОКБ Григорова
OKBV72087 Soviet Light Tank T-50, with Savin's air defense turret 
OKBV72088 German Medium Tank Pz.III/IV, Ausf.B
OKBV72089 German Medium Tank VK.3002 (DB) with suspension type I
OKBV72090 Soviet Heavy Tank KV-4, Shashmurin’s proposal  
OKBV72091 German Medium Tank Pz.IV Ausf.K, 9./B.W. development
OKBV72092 German Medium Tank Pz.IV Ausf.L, 9./B.W. development 
OKBV72093 German Medium Tank Pz.III/IV, Ausf.C 
Масштаб 1/72

----------


## Владимир 34

Очередные новинки от ОКБ Григорова в 72-м масштабе

OKBV72096 British Nuffield Assault Tank A.T.10 



OKBV72097 Soviet Medium Tank T-44

----------


## Владимир 34

Уважаемые коллеги, предлагаем вашему вниманию интереснейшие новинки от наших друзей.

Грань 
GR72Rk012 Зенитное орудие IJN Тип 96 25 мм (одноствольный) 
GR72Rk021 ГАЗ-69А 
GR72Rk025 ГАЗ-69А с тентом 
GR72Rk037 Бронекабина на УРАЛ-4320. "Звезда В" 










Garbuz models
GM 72-003 TZ-200 




GOLIKOV PROJECT 
GP#087 Конверсионный набор ИС-3М (ARV) JS-3M-T ARV Tractor Conversion set for Trumpeter kit
GP#088 Верхняя кормовая деталь ИС-3/ИС-3М JS-3/ JS-3M Rear Deck Cover for Trumpeter kit






Alexminiatures 
AMinA125 Палубный тягач 9313 Deck Tractor 9313 




PST 
PST72088 Медицинская лаборатория МАЗ-543М 




Zebrano 
ZebZ72113 D-8 Soviet Armored Car 




UM и UMT 
UM276 Panzer III Ausf M flame tank 
UM484 Reconnaissance tank on Bergepanzerwagen 38 chassis
UMT690 Armored train of type BP-42 (#754, the 38-th SATD) "Named after the newspaper "Pravda"" (basic version)

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинка от HAULER 
HLP72035 Skoda 30,5cm Siege Howitzer 
Масштаб 1/72

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинка от Snake Model 
SM72013 Советский бронированный тягач БТС-2
Масштаб 1/72, смола.

----------


## Владимир 34

Компания Alexminiatures радует всех любителей 72-го масштаба очередной супер-новинкой.
AMinA133456 Советский трехосный полноприводный автомобиль (пассажирский и грузовой). Шнекороторный снегоболотоход. Посадочный модуль
В комплект входит 4 модели:
AMinA133 Советский трехосный полноприводный автомобиль пассажирский
AMinA134 Советский трехосный полноприводный автомобиль грузовой
AMinA135 Посадочный модуль
AMinA136 Шнекороторный снегоболотоход

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинки от компании АСЕ
ACE72447 AMX-13 DCA twin 30mm AA 
ACE72574 7,62cm FK.36 (R) auf mZgkw 5t "Diana" SdKfz.6/3
ACE72580 G917T 3t German Cargo truck (metal cab)
Масштаб 1/72

----------


## Владимир 34

Дорогие друзья, представляем вашему вниманию обзор последней новинки от фирмы Croco
Croco72028   PACV hovercraft (US army) 
Масштаб 1/72, материал - смола.

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинка от Zebrano 
ZebZ72041 Lanchester British Armored Car 
Масштаб 1/72

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинки от АСЕ
ACE72453 AMX MK 61 105mm Self Propelled Howitzer 
ACE72455 AML-60 Mortar Carrier (4x4) 
Масштаб 1/72

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинки от UM и UMT
UM380 M4A3 HVSS flame thrower tank 
UM548 Tank Panzer IV Ausf J 
UMmt 689 Artillery self-propelled mount A-T1 (T-26 chassis) (rubber tracks)
UMmt 689-1 Artillery self-propelled mount A-T1 (T-26 chassis) (plastic tracks) 
UMmt 691 Armored platform of the armored trains "Kozma Minin" and "Ilya Muromets" (type PL-42)

----------


## Владимир 34

Новинки от АСЕ 
ACE72458 JACAM 4×4 Unimog for long-range patrol missions 
ACE72459 EBR-75 mod.1951 w/FL-11 turret recon. vehicle 
Масштаб 1/72

----------

